# bent frame/unibody



## woobie1981 (Apr 9, 2007)

I bent the frame in a collision and was wondering where I can find another to replace it on my 2000 maxima


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Are you sure it can't be straightened by a good body shop?


----------

